# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Mola-zwangerschap/Trofoblastziekte - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Mola-zwangerschap (trofoblast-ziekte) 
*
Een mola-zwangerschap kan gezien worden als een bijzondere vorm van een niet goed aangelegde zwangerschap. 

Nadat een zaadcel een eicel heeft bevrucht, deelt de bevruchte eicel zich. De twee cellen die zo ontstaan delen zich zelf ook weer. Zo gaat het proces door en komen er steeds meer nieuwe cellen. Bij een normale zwangerschap ontstaan uit deze cellen een embryo (een vrucht, een toekomstig kind) en een placenta (een moederkoek). Wanneer er bij of kort na de bevruchting iets misgaat kan het gebeuren dat alleen de placenta doorgroeit. Er is dan sprake van een mola-zwangerschap. De placenta groeit in de baarmoederholte almaar verder en door vochtophoping ontstaan talloze blaasjes. Gewoonlijk is er bij een mola-zwangerschap dus geen embryo. Is er bij uitzondering toch een vrucht, dan is deze bijna nooit levensvatbaar. 

*Oorzaak*  
De oorzaak is niet bekend. Het is dan ook niet te voorspellen welke vrouw dit zal overkomen. Sommige vrouwen lopen wel meer kans, bijvoorbeeld vrouwen die afkomstig zijn uit Zuid-Oost-Azië. Mogelijk spelen erfelijke factoren een rol. Ook de leeftijd is van belang: vrouwen onder de 15 en boven de 40 jaar hebben meer kans op een mola. 

Meestal is er geen oorzaak voor een mola-zwangerschap aan te wijzen. Langdurig pilgebruik, sporten of stress verhogen de kans op een mola niet. In tegenstelling tot een 'gewone' miskraam komt een mola-zwangerschap heel zelden voor: bij 1 op de 2000 zwangerschappen. 

*Hoe wordt een mola ontdekt?*  
Een mola-zwangerschap wordt vastgesteld bij echoscopisch onderzoek. In plaats van een vruchtzakje met een embryo en een kloppend hartje worden vele kleine blaasjes gezien die de baarmoederholte opvullen. Soms is bloedverlies via de schede de reden voor het echoscopisch onderzoek, soms wordt het hartje niet gehoord, of lijkt de baarmoeder te groot voor de duur van de zwangerschap. Ook kan een mola-zwangerschap bij toeval worden ontdekt bij echoscopisch onderzoek dat om een andere reden gedaan wordt. 

*Klachten*  
Meestal zijn er bij een mola-zwangerschap geen bijzondere klachten. 'Gewone' zwangerschapsverschijnselen zoals moeheid en misselijkheid zijn er vaak wel. Als de zwangerschapsduur vordert, neemt de kans op vaginaal bloedverlies toe.

*Aanvullend onderzoek*  
Als echoscopisch onderzoek laat zien dat er (zeer waarschijnlijk) sprake is van een mola-zwangerschap, wordt er een longfoto gemaakt om te zien of de mola-blaasjes zich verspreid hebben naar de longen. In het laboratorium wordt onderzocht hoeveel zwangerschapshormoon (hCG) in het bloed aanwezig is. hCG wordt in het placentaweefsel gemaakt. De hoeveelheid van dit hormoon geeft aan hoeveel placentaweefsel er is, en dus hoe actief de mola is. 

*Behandeling*  
Bij een mola-zwangerschap wordt altijd een curettage geadviseerd. Dit is een ingreep via de schede waarbij het mola-weefsel met een dun slangetje (vacuümcurette) uit de baarmoederholte wordt weggezogen. De gynaecoloog probeert zoveel mogelijk mola-blaasjes te verwijderen. Plaatselijke verdoving wordt bij deze ingreep afgeraden; narcose is beter. Soms gaat de curettage gepaard met veel bloedverlies. Een bloedtransfusie tijdens of na de ingreep kan dan nodig zijn. 

Na de curettage kunt u nog een paar weken wat bloederige of bruinige afscheiding hebben. In aansluiting op de curettage bespreekt de gynaecoloog met u anticonceptie. Het is wenselijk een tijd te wachten met opnieuw proberen zwanger te worden. Vaak wordt de pil geadviseerd. Een spiraaltje wordt afgeraden in verband met de mogelijkheid van bloedingen. 

Bij een curettage probeert men altijd zoveel mogelijk molablaasjes te verwijderen, maar er blijven altijd blaasjes achter. Normaal ruimt het lichaam deze resten uit zichzelf op. Om te controleren of de achtergebleven blaasjes goed verdwijnen, wordt regelmatig het bloed onderzocht. Daarin wordt het zwangerschapshormoon hCG gecontroleerd. De hoeveelheid van dit hormoon geeft informatie over de activiteit van de achtergebleven mola-blaasjes. 

In het begin gebeurt dit onderzoek wekelijks, als de hCG-waarde normaal is, maandelijks. Gemiddeld duurt het drie tot vier maanden voordat de bloeduitslagen normaal zijn. Soms daalt het hCG onvoldoende of blijft het te hoog. Dan is verdere behandeling nodig. In de volgende paragraaf vindt u hierover meer informatie. 

*Complicaties*  
Soms verdwijnen de mola-blaasjes niet uit de baarmoeder of groeien ze zelfs weer aan. Ook kan de mola zich via het bloed naar de longen uitbreiden of, bij hoge uitzondering, naar andere organen. In deze gevallen spreekt men van een persisterende trofoblast (aanwezig blijvend molaweefsel). 

Bij een persisterende trofoblast daalt de waarde van het hCG onvoldoende. Meestal zijn er geen klachten, maar soms treden er weer zwangerschapsverschijnselen op, of is er vaginaal bloedverlies. 

Het komt een enkele keer voor dat de mola zich naar de longen uitbreidt. Er kunnen dan klachten van hoesten en kortademigheid zijn. Altijd wordt ter controle een nieuwe longfoto gemaakt. 

Een persisterende trofoblast kan gezien worden als een voorstadium van een kwaadaardige aandoening. Daarom is chemotherapie (een behandeling met celdodende medicijnen) noodzakelijk; deze wordt poliklinisch gegeven. De kans op volledige genezing is uitstekend. Als er geen kinderwens meer is, kan in plaats van chemotherapie ook een baarmoederverwijdering worden overwogen. 

*Een nieuwe zwangerschap?*  
Na een mola-zwangerschap is het beter een tijd te wachten met een nieuwe zwangerschap, omdat het achtergebleven mola-weefsel opnieuw actief kan worden. Nadat het hCG in het bloed normaal is geworden, is het verstandig nog een half jaar anticonceptie te gebruiken. Als u medicijnen hebt gebruikt in verband met een persisterende trofoblast, is het beter pas weer zwanger te worden als de hCG-waarde in het bloed een jaar normaal is. 

Na een mola-zwangerschap is er geen verhoogde kans op onvruchtbaarheid, gezondheidsproblemen of complicaties tijdens een volgende zwangerschap. Wel is er een licht verhoogde kans (1%) op een tweede mola-zwangerschap. Daarom is het zinvol om bij een volgende zwangerschap vroeg een echo-onderzoek te laten doen om te zien of alles normaal is. In dat geval kunt u voor controle van de zwangerschap bij de verloskundige of de huisarts blijven. Een doorgemaakte mola-zwangerschap is geen reden voor een medische indicatie en bevalling onder leiding van een gynaecoloog. Wel wordt geadviseerd om zes weken na de bevalling het bloed nog een keer te controleren op hCG. 

*Lichamelijk en emotioneel herstel*  
Na een curettage herstelt u meestal vlot. Vaak is er nog één tot twee weken wat bloedverlies en bruinige afscheiding. Het is verstandig met samenleving (seksuele gemeenschap) te wachten tot dit bloedverlies voorbij is. 

Veel vrouwen maken na een mola-zwangerschap psychisch een moeilijke tijd door. De mola betekent voorlopig een teleurstelling en brengt een abrupt einde aan alle plannen en fantasieën over het verwachte kind. Onbekendheid en daarmee samenhangende onzekerheid maken de verwerking soms moeilijker dan na een gewone miskraam. Verdriet, schuldgevoelens, ongeloof, boosheid en een gevoel van leegte zijn veel voorkomende emoties. De vraag waarom het mis ging houdt u wellicht bezig. Hoe invoelbaar ook, schuldgevoelens zijn nooit terecht. Een mola ontstaat doordat er iets verkerd liep bij of kort na de bevruchting. 

Iedereen verwerkt een mola-zwangerschap anders. Het kan een steun zijn dat u weet dat zwanger worden in elk geval mogelijk is gebleken. De vrij lange wachtperiode voor een nieuwe zwangerschap kan moeilijk zijn, zeker als uw leeftijd wat vordert. Ook omstandigheden zoals aanvullende medicijnkuren spelen bij de verwerking een rol. Hoe lang het verwerkingsproces duurt, is moeilijk aan te geven. Bij 'gewone' miskramen doen sommige paren er enkele maanden tot een half jaar over; bij anderen duurt het soms meer dan een jaar. Waarschijnlijk is dit bij een mola niet anders. 

Verschillen in de beleving of de snelheid van verwerken tussen man en vrouw kunnen een druk op de relatie geven. Het is dan verstandig erover te praten, zowel met elkaar als met anderen. 

Omdat mola-zwangerschappen weinig voorkomen, is het voor de omgeving vaak niet duidelijk wat u doormaakt. Het kan helpen te praten met andere paren die hetzelfde hebben meegemaakt, maar omdat mola-zwangerschappen vrij zeldzaam zijn, kunnen deze andere paren soms moeilijk te vinden zijn. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

